

Top Green Business Ideas: Creating a Fingerprint - Simon_M
http://www.meetupcall.com/top-10-green-business-ideas-creating-fingerprint

======
mveldthuis
I've worked in a building with motion sensor lights. It means you have to wave
every few minutes of the lights will go out.

~~~
nantes
I worked in retail and higher-education for a number of years. I saw sensor
lights used well and poorly. If tuned correctly and used correctly, they work
very well.

Good: sensor lights in walk-in coolers and bathrooms at grocery stores seemed
to work very well.

Bad: sensor lights in some classrooms led to some really frustrated profs and
a whole class spontaneously, and simultaneously, waving their arms.

I've been contemplating trying them out for my kids' rooms.

